

Mint.com on the definition of a user - kn0thing
http://www.redditall.com/2009/02/mintcom-on-definition-of-user.html
I'm curious to know if I'm the only one scratching my head about this.
======
timcederman
Hah, what the? Does Alexis work for Quicken?

I think that's a fairly standard definition of a user. Every company out there
is looking for ways to maximise their numbers. I think if someone has signed
up, then they're a user. If they create an account, they still have the
potential to use the site at a later date, or they're exploring. How does that
make them less of a user?

If you started culling multiple accounts and inactive users you'd start seeing
some very different numbers from every major website. Particularly multiple
accounts...

